# Prop recommendation for Mercury 60hp efi



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We took our 2005 Lowe FM165s out today for our maiden voyage. Boat was great except we couldn't run full throttle because the rev limiter was kicking in. The prop on it is a 10.75x12p. The boat came with a new 10.5x13p. The higher pitch should help lower rpms but will it be enough? We should be turning 5500-6000 at wot but we couldn't even get wide open with the limiter coming in at 6200 or so. Any suggestions or does someone out there have this setup and what are you running?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Couple questions,
Prop selection depends upon your performance goals.
Better hole shot?
Better Cruising economy?
Lower planing speeds?
Fastest possible top end?
Best load carrying?

If I were fitting out a boat like yours I would be looking for bow lift (high rake) and load carrying capability (probably a 4 blade) , because a 16' boat with 60hp will be quite subject to severely decreased loaded performance when propped for maximum top end. I am not sure whats available for your engine. Call Rick at Brainerd Propeller, the man knows his stuff. (218) 824-0000. Rick will send you props to try till you find your perfect prop. He usually hits your goal the first time, yes, he is that good. And you don't have to have a garage full of "almost perfect" expensive props.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

I have the same boat and went with a (s.s.) 12 pitch prop and it's spot on.. I had same issue with factory prop.. I run about 35mph top speed.

But fully loaded 3/4 tank of fuel and 4 guys u will want that factory prop on it.. My s.s. Will just bog the engine and not even try to plane off.


"Bite me" on 68 standing by....


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

To be honest wish I had a prop right in the middle..
























"Bite me" on 68 standing by....


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

So what is stock? 10.75x12? I'm looking for an overall good prop. I don't need a rocketship on top end. If I can get 33-35 I'm happy. Typical use will be mdh and myself with 3/4 of a tank of fuel so 20 gallons or so of gas. We added some extra weight going to a 24v trolling motor and adding and extra 70# of battery. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

NittanyDoug said:


> So what is stock? 10.75x12?


There is no such thing as a "stock" or "Standard" prop for that motor. The prop for one application such as a pontoon is going to be completely different than the one for a Jon boat which is different from a deep vee's needs....... the dealer gets the motor from Mercury and selects a prop based upon the hull they are putting it on. Unless it is a factory rigged boat, in which case the factory gets the motor then usually selects the prop which gives the greatest to end when lightly loaded. But we are fishemen. Our boats gain weight the entire time we own them. A rod holder here, a spare flashlight there, loads of "just in case" tackle.......... so our prop needs generally increase in rake, decrease in pitch.


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We may have to test the 10.5x13. What is the difference in the 10.5 and the 10.75? I realize it's a quarter of an inch but what impact could it have?

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

diameter in your case will do nothing..u need to be up in the 15p range maybe 16p..every pitch u go up u should drop 200-300 rpms. I'm looking for a 12p. And I have a 15p.aybr we can work something out or I'll but your 12p​


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Unfortunately work takes me out of state for most of next week before I can call anyone for a prop recommendation. The 10.75x12 is in not perfect condition. It has one ding in it but the blades don't look deformed other than the one ding. They are devoid of almost all of the original paint tho.


----------



## pjc600 (Mar 2, 2006)

Even if 2 props have the same size and pitch, they can be different.. The cup in the blade can be changed for fine tuning. Mine the Michigan wheel s.s. Prop, Has a lot of cup and is equal to a 13p aluminum prop I tried. 


"Bite me" on 68 standing by....


----------



## mi duckdown (Jul 1, 2006)

Doug is this A New problem, that did not exist last year? Could be a spun hub.???


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Well it's new to us as we just got the boat 2 weeks ago and spent those two weeks rigging it up. Yesterday was the first day on the water. Previous owner probably needs to be emailed. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## yellowbelly80 (Aug 27, 2004)

NittanyDoug said:


> Unfortunately work takes me out of state for most of next week before I can call anyone for a prop recommendation. The 10.75x12 is in not perfect condition. It has one ding in it but the blades don't look deformed other than the one ding. They are devoid of almost all of the original paint tho.


I'll still take it if u wanna sell it


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

We gotta find one that works. I want to be wot and not hearing the rev warning...the throttle still had a fair amount left too. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

MDH took the boat out tonight with just himself and the 10.5x13p prop on. Boat ran up to 35 mph pushing 6200 rpms without the warning. Ideally we would be somewhere below the 6000 mark but it's much better than the 12p. Be nice to try a 14p but with me in it the 13p may be the happy medium. He said he was able to get on plane relatively easily. This 13p may be the good mix of getting on plane and speed. 33 with both of us is good for me. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## bad dog (Mar 31, 2004)

I would have suggested similar advice to Esox. Talk to someone who gives propeller recommendations for a living.


----------



## MDH (Aug 1, 2006)

We could sell yellowbelly the 12 pitch and buy a 14 pitch to try! LOL! Might as well! The 13 worked way better, and it'd be nice to try the 14. If it works even better than the 13 the 13 can become our new spare prop. Thanks for all of the help everyone! 

MDH


----------



## NittanyDoug (May 30, 2006)

Talked to Rick and he sure is knowledgeable. He gave me a couple options so we have to do some looking.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

NittanyDoug said:


> Talked to Rick and he sure is knowledgeable. He gave me a couple options so we have to do some looking.


If I were to write the business model for the perfect prop shop, Ricks modus operandi would be all I needed. 
Oh and I would needs Ricks knowledge too. Lol.


----------



## cliftp (Jan 13, 2007)

ESOX said:


> If I were to write the business model for the perfect prop shop, Ricks modus operandi would be all I needed.
> Oh and I would needs Ricks knowledge too. Lol.


I had been following posts about Rick for a few years on a different forum. My boat has a Yamaha F-115 and it was a very poor performer with the prop that came with the motor. I sent Rick an email and he told me what info he needed. I called him with the info, he gave me his suggestion, which I ordered from him. Prop came a few days latter and it was like I got a new boat. Amazing difference. Felt no need to try anything else. 

Paul C.
Mattawan, MI


----------

